# Samsung Releases ICS Kernel Source



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

According to XDA Samsung has released the kernel source for ICS what does this mean for the droid charge getting ICS if anything.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/samsung-releases-ics-kernel-source-let-the-games-begin/

Hoping this helps JT out a little bit, I miss tweaking my Charge. I get bored of it's stability sometimes haha.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Hopefully this helps with the ril side of things.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's for the GS2, and is not relevant for the charge. Different radios, different soc. 
Sorry.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Updated drivers for the camera, maybe better drivers for the display. Otherwise, not much we didn't already have.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

could this possibly foreshadow some future release for the charge or have they completely forgotten about us?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> could this possibly foreshadow some future release for the charge or have they completely forgotten about us?


Like what was said earlier this kernel source is for the GS2 not our phone. It means nothing regarding the Charge.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

JihadSquad said:


> Like what was said earlier this kernel source is for the GS2 not our phone. It means nothing regarding the Charge.


no i mean like samsung releasing something similar for the charge. I understand this has nothing to do with my phone.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Means absolutely nothing with regards to other phones, nor does it foreshadow a release for anything else.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> no i mean like samsung releasing something similar for the charge. I understand this has nothing to do with my phone.


Samsung already released ICS for the international GS2 so releasing source was expected. They did not just do this out of the blue.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhhhh just being hopeful. oh well I figured samsung left us for dead. If it wasn't for devs on this phone I would probably have ditched it for a much better supported iPhone and I completely despise apple with a burning passion. so thank you imnuts JT Nitro and others...many others I just don't remember the names of everyone.


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thought the gnex had the same radios. That help at all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Thought the gnex had the same radios. That help at all?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google provides them something because it is a dev phone. They dont have source but they have the package and how to use it i think.


----------

